# What is a warning point and where do I post the offer for a trade



## SaxinDC (Jan 31, 2021)

I got a warning point for offering a trade? I have no idea what a warning point is and no idea where the proper place is to post the offer for a trade. I looked in the frequently asked questions going back 10 years and there is so much content from a very long time ago but this isnt something that seems to come up in a search. Please someone tell me how to stay in process.
-M 

PS. I am happy to delete this thread once I have the proper direction.


----------



## J-Moen (Mar 9, 2009)

No need to delete threads after you receive direction (although you cannot delete your own threads, you'd have to request an admin do so). It is good to have helpful information shared. However, in this case, reading the rules could help:








IMPORTANT - *** RULES - GENERAL POSTING, CLASSIFIED...


[Edited Sept 3 2021 for clarification] These rules are specific to the SOTW forums and are in addition to the Verticalscope Terms of Use. These have now been reformatted for clarity. There are no new rules although some rules previously only written elsewhere are now included so all rules are...




www.saxontheweb.net





To summarize your questions though - In order to post a trade/sale or make a purchase, you have to have been a member of the forum for 6 months, and have at least 50 posts to your name. I see you're about 1 month in and 22 posts, so 5 more months and 28 posts to go before you will be allowed to do so. Once you have reached that point, you will have access to a subforum called "SOTW Marketplace" All trades/sales will be listed here.


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

Here are the rules for the Classifieds:









Sax on the Web Forum







www.saxontheweb.net





Bottom line: You are not eligible to buy, sell, or trade in the Classifieds until you have been a member for 6 months and contributed 50 posts.


----------



## AddictedToSax (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm not exactly sure what the warning point is. I do know that the marketplace rules here on SOTW state that you need a minimum number of posts before you're allowed to participate in the Marketplace. I believe it's 50. Check out the Marketplace Rules sticky. You'll find what you need there.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

AddictedToSax said:


> I'm not exactly sure what the warning point is.


Warning points are the new incarnation of the old infraction system. I cannot currently find the info via a search, but will continue endeavouring so to do.

What I can say is people can be warned for infractions of the rules (or other members complaining via the report system) and in this case it would seem to be posting an offer of trade/transaction outside the Classifieds (formerly the marketplace)

Points in the old system would build up, like yellow card / red card system so an initial point would be a yellow card, ie "this is just a friendly warning, please don't do it again or you might be sent off"

I'll discuss this with admins and get back to clarify further. But for now, assume one point is just an indicator that you may have broken a rule, but no actual action yet such as a temporary or permanent ban.

PLUS: I'd be the first person to say the rules (ie the SOTW rules as opposed to the site owner rules) are not as obvious as they maybe could be - hence I believe we should be very lenient. That could change though  but I'd like to see the rules made more obvious to all as I think moderation should be done fairly without fear or favor. Discuss...


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

It portends a graded approach to behavioral modification - first offense garners a private slap on the wrist; subsequent flagrant and multiple offenses lead to a public spanking.

I would hope that the private “point” came with a link to the rules. It is, after all, difficult to adhere to the rules if they are a well-kept secret.


----------



## Eulipion2 (Apr 21, 2003)




----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

Dr G said:


> first offense garners a private slap on the wrist


I would think of it more as no slap, just information.



Dr G said:


> I would hope that the private "point" came with a link to the rules


I need to check whether the warning "system" even allows links.


Dr G said:


> It is, after all, difficult to adhere to the rules if they are a well-kept secret.


But they shouldn't be, ideally the rules are made obvious when you register. If that is not the case, then it makes the moderators' job even more difficult. And thankless.


----------



## J-Moen (Mar 9, 2009)

SaxinDC said:


> I appreciate the explanation. My post violation was asking to trade a beginner mouthpiece so I could experience different options and learn to play better. Wouldnt someone starting out be more likely to need to trade or purchase something than someone who is already skilled? I hadnt intended on breaking any rules but it would seem if the intention is to limit people that they should limit selling or trades and not purchasing items. Its all good though and the wealth of information I have learned so far is worth way more than the cost of a mouthpiece. I also have a Meyer Bari mouthpiece which some of yall seem to love so maybe keep me in mind 5 months from now. ;-) I am sure that I can easily come up with 28 more things to say over the next 5 months and I am looking forward to learning more from anyone who takes the time to give me good advice. I will look forward to trying to help the next Newbie that comes along as you have helped me. Thank you to all in advance.


The limits are in place to stop scammers from having access to the marketplace, as well as to stop people who just join to sell something quick and leave. The rules work well, as it generally keeps the riff-raff out, and allows only good transactions between members. The wait will be over before you know it. Good luck with everything!

BTW - your best bet isn't a trade. You should do research on some mouthpieces and save up to afford a slightly higher range piece.



SaxinDC said:


> Now Im off to buy this great mouthpiece off of Biswaj .........


Yeah, I'd avoid that. Check www.reverb.com - it's a great spot to purchase musical instrument related stuff, new or used.


----------



## SaxinDC (Jan 31, 2021)

J-Moen said:


> The limits are in place to stop scammers from having access to the marketplace, as well as to stop people who just join to sell something quick and leave. The rules work well, as it generally keeps the riff-raff out, and allows only good transactions between members. The wait will be over before you know it. Good luck with everything!
> 
> BTW - your best bet isn't a trade. You should do research on some mouthpieces and save up to afford a slightly higher range piece.
> 
> Yeah, I'd avoid that. Check www.reverb.com - it's a great spot to purchase musical instrument related stuff, new or used.


Reverb is great but seems expensive compared to some other resources I have found. I have a great Yamaha mouthpiece as well as a great Selmer mouthpiece. I have tried this other Meyer and the Rico Graphtonite mouthpiece and im not a fan of either one. I would like to experience a metal one, 3d printed one, or pretty much anything that I can get my hands on just to have the experience of different options. I have been talking with someone who spent $1500 on mouthpieces in December and I just dont have the expendable income to do that right now. I have about 10 places to source them but was hoping someone else was in my same spot and was open to trades to help avoid spending extra money. I respect rules and its all good.

At this time I admit I am ignorant when it comes to mouthpieces and as I have more time to dig in to the forums I will learn more about what a baffel is or the benefits of different hardness of reeds and materials. I was just a little excited to be playing again and maybe I am getting ahead of myself.


----------



## Eulipion2 (Apr 21, 2003)

See here re: Biswaj: Biswaj . Com is SCAM !

You'll never _need _a $1500 mouthpiece. It won't make you play better. Stick to the Selmer and/or Yamaha for now. After that something like a Vandoren or a D'addario, or if you can swing it, one of the several "boutique" brands talked about on here will be more than adequate.


----------



## SaxinDC (Jan 31, 2021)

I get 2 more points for asking about the 1st point? There is nothing referenced about these points in the rules. Is this a double secret point system that I should know about?


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

SaxinDC said:


> I get 2 more points for asking about the 1st point? There is nothing referenced about these points in the rules. Is this a double secret point system that I should know about?


Talk to the moderator(s) instead of airing your grievances in public.


----------



## SaxinDC (Jan 31, 2021)

Dr G said:


> Talk to the moderator(s) instead of airing your grievances in public.


I would be happy to if I could figure out how to do so. I used the search and it does not give the contact info for the moderator. This is why I asked the question publicly the first time. I then got the second points for asking publicly again when not being able to ask privately. Maybe there should be instructions on how to talk with a moderator along with the information published about the moderators point system? Have I missed something?


----------



## pontius (Nov 7, 2013)

SaxinDC said:


> I would be happy to if I could figure out how to do so. I used the search and it does not give the contact info for the moderator. This is why I asked the question publicly the first time. I then got the second points for asking publicly again when not being able to ask privately. Maybe there should be instructions on how to talk with a moderator along with the information published about the moderators point system? Have I missed something?


go to your room and don't ever speak of this again.
EVER


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

maybe one should familiarize himself with the forum

These are all the staff members ( they are not hidden )









Staff members







www.saxontheweb.net





same for the marketplace rules, read them before you break them



J-Moen said:


> No need to delete threads after you receive direction (although you cannot delete your own threads, you'd have to request an admin do so). It is good to have helpful information shared. However, in this case, reading the rules could help:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lucille (Jan 8, 2021)

SaxinDC said:


> I get 2 more points for asking about the 1st point? There is nothing referenced about these points in the rules. Is this a double secret point system that I should know about?


From the rules:

"Do not publically debate moderator actions."

The moderators here are labelled, and one can message them. They are good people and try to keep our board here a place that is pleasant to visit.


----------



## Sacks Of Phones (Jan 26, 2017)

Lucille said:


> From the rules:
> 
> "Do not publically debate moderator actions."
> 
> The moderators here are labelled, and one can message them. They are good people and try to keep our board here a place that is pleasant to visit.


Oops, you just earned a penalty point for discussing moderator actions publicly....... ?


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

I've tried to clarify in general about warning points, but for obvious reasons none of the staff are going to discuss specific moderator actions. I'm not actually sure what it is all about here beyond the obvious : somebody got warning points for breaking rules, by the look of it offering trade ads outside the Classified section and for subsequently discussing/debating individual moderator actions in public.

However I will do my best to answer the general question raised in the thread. I can see that some posts infringing rules have been deleted.

As mentioned I will look further into how the warning points work since the platform change as we were all used to the old system and in many cases still learning the new one.

I know the established members here are very protective of some aspects of the system, especially the Classifieds which have a certain amount of trustability when restricted to people who have had a chance to settle into the community. Not foolproof, but it can be better than a wild west approach of allowing unknown members to transact.

We can be quite lenient, however when other members report something they see is wrong then we will often take action. I like to think we are working first and foremost for the members, rather than for our own amusement (life is too short for us to find it amusing) but if sopmeone is warned and then immediately does it agin, it's a bit like sticking your finger up at the staff and that will usually attract a second and stronger warning. As the points build up they can trigger an automatic ban (temporary or permanent). But I need to look further into how that works.



Sacks Of Phones said:


> Oops, you just earned a penalty point for discussing moderator actions publicly....... 🤪


My interpretation is this means _discussing a specific action_, not moderator policy in general. ie when there is an awarded point or some action such as a temporary ban, you do not go online and whinge and moan about what happened to your or your friend. If it seems unfair, discuss it privately with a mod or admin.


----------



## Sacks Of Phones (Jan 26, 2017)

Pete Thomas said:


> My interpretation is this means _discussing a specific action_, not moderator policy in general. ie when there is an awarded point or some action such as a temporary ban, you do not go online and whinge and moan about what happened to your or your friend. If it seems unfair, discuss it privately with a mod or admin.


Yes, that was humor BTW.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

Sacks Of Phones said:


> Yes, that was humor BTW.


Ah, I vaguely remember that now, I had a sense of itat once


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

Pete Thomas said:


> Ah, I vaguely remember that now, I had a sense of itat once


You used to spell better too.

I have learned that spellcheck works most often (not best) when you don't want it.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

Dr G said:


> You used to spell better too.


My spelling is great. Not my fault I used to have a sense of itat (I was famous for it) and you chose to make a thing out of it. Huh!


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

Pete Thomas said:


> My spelling is great. Not my fault I used to have a sense of itat (I was famous for it) and you chose to make a thing out of it. Huh!


Apologies, Pete. Much as I would love to say itat it will never happen again, I cannot.


----------



## Sacks Of Phones (Jan 26, 2017)

Pete Thomas said:


> My spelling is great. Not my fault I used to have a sense of itat (I was famous for it) and you chose to make a thing out of it. Huh!


Well you know what they say: An itit for an itat.


----------

